
5 Things every DBA should know like the back of their hand... - danw
http://sqlblog.com/blogs/james_luetkehoelter/archive/2007/09/17/5-things-every-dba-should-know-like-the-back-of-their-hand.aspx
======
richcollins
6\. Avoid all of this mess by rolling your own or using something simple :)

------
inklesspen
These sound pretty specific to MS SQL Server.

